# Connexion Apple TV 4



## Alias (4 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma TV a 4 ans, c'est une LG HD 720p et elle est dotée de 2 ports HDMI.
Lorsque je branche un iPad sur un de ces ports avec un câble HDMI by Apple, j'ai une recopie vidéo et je lance sans soucis un film ou un jeu.

J'ai branché l'Apple TV 4 avec ce câble HDMI et la TV me dit "aucun signal" !
Même chose avec une TV plus ancienne mais avec port HDMI …

Qu'en pensez-vous, l'Apple TV est HS ou bien il faut une TV très récente ?

Merci de vos réponses !

Alias


----------



## ToM03 (4 Novembre 2015)

Essaie un autre cable déja


----------



## fabrice16 (4 Novembre 2015)

Alias a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ma TV a 4 ans, c'est une LG HD 720p et elle est dotée de 2 ports HDMI.
> Lorsque je branche un iPad sur un de ces ports avec un câble HDMI by Apple, j'ai une recopie vidéo et je lance sans soucis un film ou un jeu.
> ...



Bonjour @Alias c'est bizarre ton affaire effectivement !
À tu essayée avec un autre cable HDMI ?

Ton TV ne bascule t'il pas sur une autre source automatiquement ? Je dit ça car au démarrage de Apple TV ma télé dit "pas de signal" et elle bascule automatiquement sur la source suivante. Quand Apple TV a démarré je reviens sur la source HDMI où est branché l'Apple TV et ça marche. 

Sinon oui il y a peut être un problème avec ton Apple TV ça peut arriver.


----------



## Alias (4 Novembre 2015)

Je ne soupçonne pas le câble car celui-ci marche très bien pour connecté l'iPad aux TV de la maison !
J'ai renvoyé l'Apple TV ce matin ...


----------



## Alias (4 Novembre 2015)

Faut-il obligatoirement un TV récente ?


----------



## Alias (6 Novembre 2015)

Je suis passé en AS acheter une nouvelle Apple TV et un câble HDMI (au cas où).
Verdict : ça marche impeccable !
C'était donc l'ancienne Apple TV qui ne marchait pas !
Super produit !!!


----------



## Alias (6 Novembre 2015)

Alias a dit:


> Faut-il obligatoirement un TV récente ?


Non, juste une prise HDMI !


----------

